# Logitech G25 Only £100!



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

I've seen a few racing fans on here so I just thought I'd let any of you guys know, that until the 6th July on play.com the Logitech G25 steering wheel is £100. Now it may seem steep but it is meant to be the best value product for racing games.










http://www.play.com/PC/PCs/4-/3437165/Logi...el/Product.html


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

It can be had for about the same price on eBay.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Logitech-G25-...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

It is meant to be the best around though, I was really tempted to buy one some time ago. Am tempted even now :lol:

But I just have no time, or funds to justify it anymore


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i wish i had £100 spare


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

Vyker said:


> It can be had for about the same price on eBay.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Logitech-G25-...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> It is meant to be the best around though, I was really tempted to buy one some time ago. Am tempted even now :lol:
> ...


Thats £85 with a run out on 10th July, doesn't have any BIN


----------

